# Prayers needed



## matthewsman (Aug 10, 2009)

I am posting this at the behest of DouglasB

Many of you know DouglasB and Katie..They were frequent posters in the sports forum and religious discussions forum.Katie was the young lady that sang at W.A.R...

Sunday Katie had a rather severe stroke that required her to be lifeflighted to St Josephs.Some sort of blood clot blocked the blood flow to her brain while they were traveling to their hunting land...A stroke was the last thing they were thinking of so she "rested"to feel better and later was suffering from dizziness and double vision and later was really lethargic and unresponsive.

They are both young folks in good health otherwise and with no children,they did not carry health insurance.

They claim she has large memory loss and will require much therapy and said she would make a good recovery,stopping short of saying a full recovery.

I started typing this while speaking with Doug and was finishing up when I just received a text that they just got results back from some sort of tests and it is not good news.

He requests that you be much in prayer for her and them and that if yould be so kind as to include them in any prayer chain etc. that you may have at your churches.

They are not currently on the W.W.W. but if you will PM me I'll give you his contact info...

He would apreciate some words of encouragement.


Thanks for reading....


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Prayers sent.  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## leadoff (Aug 10, 2009)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 10, 2009)

prayers sent up for this angel.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2009)

In our prayers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about this. Prayers for Katie and DouglasB are sent.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 10, 2009)

Prayers sent - I sure am sorry to hear that.

Pm sent.


----------



## aharper (Aug 10, 2009)

prayers are sent- May the Lord touch thier lifes and cure them from the pain they are faceing now and heal them for they are gods children:Amen


----------



## sleeze (Aug 10, 2009)

Both good, kind, and very cool people.

Prayers sent.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 10, 2009)

prayers sent.


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Sargent (Aug 11, 2009)

praying for them


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Lorri (Aug 11, 2009)

My prayers added as well.  If you could keep us posted on how Katie is doing.  Hate to hear this at any age but really hate to hear it at a young age.   If there is anything I can do please let me know.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 11, 2009)

aharper said:


> prayers are sent- May the Lord touch thier lifes and cure them from the pain they are faceing now and heal them for they are gods children:Amen



   great post 

will be thinking about them please keep us updated ....


----------



## Jasper (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear. Prayers sent!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 11, 2009)

That's absolutely horrible to hear!! They are both in my prayers!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, both good folks. My prayers are added


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 11, 2009)

I am sending up prayers for Katie and Douglas B


----------



## secondseason (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers for Katie and DouglasB.!!


----------



## LJay (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers added!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 11, 2009)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Man, this just puts a lump in my throat. Katie is one of the nicest people i've ever met. Prayers for her and DouglasB.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers from here as well!!


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 11, 2009)

*Updated*

Doug sent me a text a few minutes ago and said she is walking,but not talking,and trying to eat a little...he said they were seeing some amazing/promising results of prayer.

He sends his thanks.

Keep them in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mackey (Aug 11, 2009)

Matt,
Please pass along to Doug that he has my prayers. 

Mackey.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 11, 2009)

matthewsman said:


> Doug sent me a text a few minutes ago and said she is walking,but not talking,and trying to eat a little...he said they were seeing some amazing/promising results of prayer.
> 
> He sends his thanks.
> 
> Keep them in your thoughts and prayers.



Will do.  Thanks for the update.  The prayers will not cease.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 11, 2009)

matthewsman said:


> Doug sent me a text a few minutes ago and said she is walking,but not talking,and trying to eat a little...he said they were seeing some amazing/promising results of prayer.




That is good news.  Will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## DouglasB. (Aug 11, 2009)

ok im doing this from a cell phone hopefully it will be legible. katie is stable. they are talking about voving her out of icu. she walked a little today. ate a little. she is proof that prayer works. please keep praying and i will post the entire story as soon as i can get to a computer. hopefully mathewsman wont mind me dropping in soon to use his. hopefully we will all hear her angelic voice again soon.


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 11, 2009)

DouglasB, God bless you folks and may healing come to Katie.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 11, 2009)

DouglasB. said:


> ok im doing this from a cell phone hopefully it will be legible. katie is stable. they are talking about voving her out of icu. she walked a little today. ate a little. she is proof that prayer works. please keep praying and i will post the entire story as soon as i can get to a computer. hopefully mathewsman wont mind me dropping in soon to use his. hopefully we will all hear her angelic voice again soon.



WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO Thats AWESOME! Absolutely amazing!!!   Doug, we'll continue to pray for yall!!!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 13, 2009)

Prayers sent from me as well..  
I have thought of them often, everytime I think of WAR, I am reminded of him playing the guitar & her singing... they sounded so good together...
Please keep us updated....


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 13, 2009)

My prayers added.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 14, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers sent.


----------



## samcooke (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope she gets well soon! Prayer sent!!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 14, 2009)

DouglasB. said:


> ok im doing this from a cell phone hopefully it will be legible. katie is stable. they are talking about voving her out of icu. she walked a little today. ate a little. she is proof that prayer works. please keep praying and i will post the entire story as soon as i can get to a computer. hopefully mathewsman wont mind me dropping in soon to use his. hopefully we will all hear her angelic voice again soon.



Doug please tell Katie I'm praying for her  She truly does have the voice of an angel


----------



## BOFF (Aug 15, 2009)

Prayers lifted up for a complete recovery, strength, comfort, peace, wisdom and guidance through the Holy Spirit.

Keep us updated.

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## secondseason (Aug 21, 2009)

Any updates on Katie?


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 21, 2009)

secondseason said:


> Any updates on Katie?



PM sent...

She is progressing, should show pretty good progress for the first 6 weeks but then it will level off. She has a long road ahead of her. Most of her memory loss is the past couple of years but she is regaining some memory. She knows the people closest to her. It has been a life changing event in their lives. Please continue to pray for them.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm still praying for them,and remembering what special music her and Doug brought to WAR II.
I know that God has the power to enable Katie to sing again and have a long,happy life.I only met them that one time,but I got the impression that Miss Katie is a _tough_ angel!


----------



## NoOne (Aug 21, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## mallymaster4 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear.  Prayers are sent for God to heal and for a speedy recovery.  God Bless


----------



## Georgiagirl (Aug 22, 2009)

prayers added for recovery


----------

